# Looking Corner TV stand plans



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

My big screen projector TV finally died after 12 years and now I need to do something for a new stand. We bought a $180 Better Homes and Gardens Rustic Country Pine Panel TV stand, but when we got it home we realized that it was too wide for our corner. We took it back, but now it looks like I may need to build my own custom corner TV stand. 

I really like the drawers, but would like the drawers on the bottom and the surround sound components as high as I can get them so that I can see the knobs with getting on the floor.

It might look funny but I would like the TV up high as well so I can see the screen over my feet when I’m in my recliner. :laughing:


----------



## ectenn (Jul 11, 2012)

i think that would be a good idea because i do sit in a recliner as well every time i am infront of the tv and i do get that feeling where you cant see the tv anymore but you want to be able to sit comfortably in your good ol lazy boy! i would love to be able to customize ny own tv stand to so that the fit and the height would be just right to my preference although i still dont have the time to really work on a serious project like that, i would love to hear a few feedbacks from you though so that i will ave an idea when i decide to start my own. goodluck!


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Best plans are self make, take what you have I visioned with your measurements and draw


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

ectenn said:


> i think that would be a good idea because i do sit in a recliner as well every time i am infront of the tv and i do get that feeling where you cant see the tv anymore but you want to be able to sit comfortably in your good ol lazy boy! i would love to be able to customize ny own tv stand to so that the fit and the height would be just right to my preference although i still dont have the time to really work on a serious project like that, i would love to hear a few feedbacks from you though so that i will ave an idea when i decide to start my own. goodluck!


 Thanks, 

I had built a corner shelf above my old TV to put all the home theater and DVD players on. So I decided to put the new TV on it temporally until I build something. 

The shelf is a little too high I think, but my friends think I should leave it like that and just build another shelf below for the stereo and home theater stuff, but I’m not so sure. I have to admit that is pretty nice up high especially when kicked back in my favorite chair. Even the wife mentioned that she is now able to see it from the kitchen were she couldn’t before.

Anyway I don’t really have the time to do this right now with all my other projects and I think I would buy one if I could find one that fits. I thought about moving the existing shelf down and buying a wall mount kit for the TV, but I don’t know what to put under it. I think it would look funny with a big empty space underneath. 












troyd1976 said:


> Best plans are self make, take what you have I visioned with your measurements and draw


I suppose you're right. I just don't have the time right now :smile:


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to build something close to this, but with a few mods. One of these days I will sit down and learn sketchup and figure out how exactly I want to design it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

tito5 said:


> I want to build something close to this, but with a few mods. One of these days I will sit down and learn sketchup and figure out how exactly I want to design it.
> Amazon.com: Standout 58" Majestic Angle e5822 Solid Wood Corner TV Stand / Home Entertainment Center, Black on Ash: Home & Kitchen


 I like those doors and I’m just reminded that have some glass that I salvaged from an old entertainment center. I’ll have to just design it around the glass I already have.

I’ve also pretty much made up my mind to have it on wheels so I can easily pull it out to clean and work on the cables. I’ve had these speakers for a while, but I just don’t want to buy new ones and thinking about extending the bottom out to support the speakers. I’m just concerned about the weight because these speakers are very heavy.

My old TV had wheels, but it also had a warning about using on hardwood floors so I kept it up on 2 pieces of 1/8 plywood. When I had to move it, I would slide a large piece of plywood up against the small pieces and roll out the TV. It was a pain and I tried to avoid it so a lot of dust would accumulate behind it between cleanings. I don’t want to have that anymore. I need to use larger wheels so it will be easy to move and high enough to run a dust mop under it.

So this is good because I now have a few more things to add to my list.


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

I built a triangular TV stand once...it had four Isoceles-triangular shelves and three isoceles-triangle(in cross-section) posts on large casters. The TV's footprint was amazingly isoceles, so it fit very well. Back when TVs had picture-tubes.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

JBSmall said:


> I built a triangular TV stand once...it had four Isoceles-triangular shelves and three isoceles-triangle(in cross-section) posts on large casters. The TV's footprint was amazingly isoceles, so it fit very well. Back when TVs had picture-tubes.


 I saw an isosceles TV stand years ago made out of metal. I can’t remember now, but I think it was at IKEA although they don’t have anything like that now.

This week at work has been grueling and I’ve been too tired to do much at home, but I think I’m going to try out sketch up this weekend and see if I can learn it. 

We’re supposed to have flash floods this weekend so I don’t think I’ll be doing anything outside and it might be a good time to learn. I was going to say “and as long as I have electricity” but then I just remembered that a bought a generator last weekend and its still in the box. :laughing:


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

I used to make TV cabinets for people who wanted to hide the idiot-box. The large ones required 2-foot deep monstrosities, and I counseled the customers to wait a while, we would soon be hanging them on the wall like pictures, but would they listen? No. 

There's nothing on worth watching, anyway.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

JBSmall said:


> I used to make TV cabinets for people who wanted to hide the idiot-box. The large ones required 2-foot deep monstrosities, and I counseled the customers to wait a while, we would soon be hanging them on the wall like pictures, but would they listen? No.
> 
> There's nothing on worth watching, anyway.


 I agree with you about not have anything worthwhile to watch anyway.

I’ve gotten used to the TV being up on the shelf, but I still have not done anything about the cabinet below for all the surround sound and DVD equipment. 

I did however buy another smaller Led TV for the living room so my grandson can play video games or watch children’s movies on the DVD player. As I was hooking up the video game and DVD to it, I realized that my surround sound and DVD equipment may not be compatible with this new technology, so now the cabinet is on hold until I can figure this all out. 

I really wasn’t planning on buying all new equipment and it’s going to change all the dimensions because I have a 120 DVD changer that is huge and my stereo equipment is also huge. It all still works great but doesn’t plug into the TV without HDMI connectors.

Anyway I’m just too busy with outside work to think about it right now, but it looks like I may have to go to plan B which I don’t have yet. :smile:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

You should be able to buy some cables with HDMI on one end and RCA plugs on the other. There are also "converter" boxes with HDMI output and RCA inputs. Take a look at Amazon to see some options.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

trc65 said:


> You should be able to buy some cables with HDMI on one end and RCA plugs on the other. There are also "converter" boxes with HDMI output and RCA inputs. Take a look at Amazon to see some options.


 Oh wow, thanks, I had no idea they had them. This is going make an immediate improvement to my grandson’s setup because right now we have to swap cables to go from DVD to WII and back again. Can’t have them both plugged in at the same time. Now I just need to make a list of what I need for my stuff. :smile:


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

]

Here is a simple plan I came up with while driving. It will handle a decent size tv. Still have to. Put some finish on it.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

SgtSteve said:


> ]
> 
> Here is a simple plan I came up with while driving. It will handle a decent size tv. Still have to. Put some finish on it.


Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

troyd1976 said:


> Best plans are self make, take what you have I visioned with your measurements and draw


+1 go with what you need and go for it!


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

I know it’s been awhile and I got to get started on this before the Christmas season. :huh:
I was going to wait until I start building it to ask, but I want it on wheels because I’m concerned about my hardwood floors. I will not be pulling it out too often, but I do need to have access for cleaning and cable repairs. 
I can’t decide whether I should have a lot of small wheels or big wide ones.


----------



## SgtSteve (Sep 12, 2012)

I finally got he back and trim attached and put 2 coats of poly on. The nice thing about TV stands are they can be very simple design (see below) or complex and decorative to suit your needs. Good luck to the OP on your project.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

SgtSteve said:


> I finally got he back and trim attached and put 2 coats of poly on. The nice thing about TV stands are they can be very simple design (see below) or complex and decorative to suit your needs. Good luck to the OP on your project.


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## JBSmall (Jul 6, 2012)

Now, go stand in the corner.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

*Design completed – Finally!*

:icon_redface: I know, it has been almost a year, but I finally came up with a design for my Entertainment Center after learning SketchUp. I still have a lot to learn, but at least I can start building after I gather up all the materials. I bought the hardware today and I believe I might have all the wood which might not be much because it’s going to be fairly simple with plywood. :smile:

I’m going to leave the TV on the shelf and use lot of 1 5/8” casters under it so I can pull it out to clean and connect wires and cables. I’m hoping that if I use a lot of wheels that it will help prevent damage to my hardwood floors.

I’m undecided about the glass doors because I just now realized that I forgot about my Bass Speaker. Right now I have it in the opposite corner of the room because I didn’t have space for it before. The wife and I are still discussing whether or not to move it under the rest of the components, which would mean the doors would have to go.









Also its not shown here, but after I uploaded these photo, i decide to cut 4" diam holes though the self and the back to provide air circulation for the components. :smile:


----------

